# carta de pagament



## lletraferida

Hi, everybody !

I'm trying to translate this letter of payment into Romanian. 

It's both in Spanish and Catalan so I thought it would be better if I asked the native Catalan speakers. I've got problems with some abbreviations. They are not included in a sentence or phrase. Here they are. 

Num. valor               
Concepto / ref. catastral              
año    
fin vol.            
principal        
interes  (I understand that)

_*v. cat.  - matr.  * _
   objeto tributario                                   *
prov. apr.  * 
apremio        
tot. valor. (I don't understand the underlined parts)

What do they stand for ??

I'm asking in the Catalan forum because I also found some Catalan words, such as _Ajuntament , _so I think maybe the clerk who filled it in might have slipped some Catalan abbreviations, too. 

Thanks a lot ! Moltes gràcies !


----------



## chics

lletraferida said:


> Num. valor
> Concepto / ref. catastral
> año
> fin vol.
> principal
> interes
> _*v. cat. - matr.*_ = valor catastral - ???
> objeto tributario
> _*prov. apr.*_ = provincia aprovisionamiento?
> apremio
> tot. valor.
> 
> (I don't understand the underlined parts)


 
It's difficult to guess what do they mean in a list... maybe with some reponses (may you give the reponses, at least as "here there is a six figures number", or any clue?). *Matr.* could be matrícula but I don't know.


----------



## Samaruc

Hi Lletraferida (bonic nom!)

Well, in fact the text is written in Spanish, not in Catalan.

As for "v. cat." and "matr.", I agree with Chics, it could mean "valor catastral" and "matrícula" (in Catalan it would be very similar: "valor cadastral" and "matrícula")

However, I think that "Prov. apr." could mean "provisión de apremio" (in Catalan, it would be different: "provisió de constrenyiment").

Anyway, I'm not sure about what I said, so, better wait for other (and better than mine) opinions...

La revedere!


----------



## chics

Samaruc said:


> I think that "Prov. apr." could mean "provisión de apremio"


Ah, sí, té més sentit.


----------



## lletraferida

Oh, yes, under *v. cat. - matr.* appears *anual - 2007* and under *prov. apr.*there is a date, _*04/05/07*_.

Now I'm thinking... could it be *providencia de apremio* ? I wouldn't know how to translate *provision ...*.


----------



## chics

Hello.
_Matrícula_ is ok. *Prov. apr.* can be _providencia de apremio_, it's the date when the _provisión de apremio_ (a sort of penalization) was given.


----------



## Samaruc

I agree, I think it is "providencia".


----------



## lletraferida

Thank you all very much !!!
It's been very helpful "talking" to you !


----------

